# Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden



## BlunaCurley (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin die Neue (Christine aus der Südwestpfalz, verh.,2 Töchter,2 Katzen,3 Hunde,1 GesellschaftAQ,1 MeerwasserAQ, 42 Jahre, Eigenheimbesitzer).

Wir haben eine hässliche ungenutze Ecke im Garten.Die Vorbesitzer unseres Hauses hatten eine Vorliebe für Beton u. diesen grosszügig im Garten verteilt, in Form von Wegen, Mauern etc.Der Garten war ca. 10 Jahre lang sich selbst überlassen und beim Einzug fingen wir langsam an die Wildnis zu lichten und Tonnen von Unkraut,Müll,Grasschichten ausm Garten zu entfernen. 

Der Garten liegt hinterm Haus, nur über Treppe und hinteren Anbau zu erreichen. Somit müssten Erdaushub,Mauersteine,Beton ne grosse Strecke getragen werden. Wer muss da schon zur Muckibude 

Kurzum: ich will meinen Traum vom wilden, pflanzenumwucherten Teichlein in die Tat umsetzen.Ideen hab ich 1000ende im Kopf, Durchführung...wir werden sehen was machbar ist.

Der Teich könnte so ca.1500-2000l fassen u. sollte mit möglichst wenig Technik auskommen, Wasser u. Stromanschluss sind in unmittelbarer Nähe.

Die linke Mauer und Rückseite ist 50cm hoch.Tiefer buddeln max.30 cm möglich,darunter befindet sich eine Schicht aus Geröll (alte Tonziegeln,Schotter und eine Sandsteinansammlung). Vor der "Wurstgrillmauer" zur Nachbarstützmauer ist noch  ca. 60cm tief Platz. Ein Betonpodest auf dem Sandsteine eingegossen wurden. Links steht allerdings ein schönes Weidekätzenbäumchen,das nicht weichen soll. Da müsste dann im Herbst ein Laubnetz übern Teich. Rechts ist eine höhere Mauer, an die grenzt eine erhöhte Terrasse an.

Hab mir nun vorgestellt die Stützmauer hinten mit einer Art Trockenmauer zu verkleiden,dann kommt das restliche kleine Podest (Uferzone???). Links sollte eine Art Ringmauer aus ausgiessbaren Betonsteinen drauf, um die Teichtiefe auf mind. 80cm zu bringen. Rechts ergibt sich die Mauer von selbst. Ich brauch somit vorne noch ne Mauer. Ist meine Idee richtig, die vordere Mauer auf ein zuvor gegossenes Betonfundament zu stellen und die Steine rechts und links an den "Tragemauern"  mit eingebohrtem Eisen zu verankern?
Alternativ eine Gabionenmauer??? Muss dann aber auch rechts und links verankert sein.....

Gesamtbreite 2,50m, Höhe geplant 0,8m. Die Tiefe ist variabel, ca 1m.Somit ist vor dem Teich noch gut 1 m Platz bis zum Gartenbetonweg.Will dann natürlich nicht wieder auf die Betonwand von vorne schauen und davor Natursteine aufschichten, quasi ne Natursteinmauer vor der Teichmauer.Nach dem verputzen des Mauerwerks soll die Folie rein. Das Betonfundament des Teichs soll nach vorne hin abfallen und in die Mauer ein integrierter Überlauf. Auch ein kleiner Bachlauf von der Wurstgrillmauer her wäre nett.

Viel Text u. schonmals danke fürs Lesen. Hoffe hab meine Idee gut genug beschrieben. Da mein Mann mit der Kernsanierung unseres 110qm Anbaus nach Feierabend sich bucklig ackert, brauch ich ihm die Zusatzarbeit nicht aufzuhalsen. Also wird es ein alleiniges Muttiprojekt. 

"YES, we can do..." oder soll ich das gar nicht erst anfangen???? Achja, die Kosten sollten überschaubar sein und der Teich kann ruhig reifen, d.h. er muss nicht schon gestern da sein.
Ich bin nicht aufn Kopf gefallen,hab nur eine linke Hand und körperliche Mühe scheu ich auch nicht. 
Mir fehlt allerdings bissl Hilfe beim Know-How.

In diesem Sinne

sonnige Grüsse von Chris


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Hallo!

Sollen denn da Fische rein?  dann muss man den Teich ganz anders planen als nen reinen Pflanzenteich.. wobei bei geplanten 1500 bis 2000 Litern  eigentlich fast von Fischen abzuraten ist


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Servus Chris

Herzlich Willkommen

Ganz schlechter Planungsstart ...


> Wir haben eine hässliche ungenutze Ecke im Garten.


Würde zuerst mal versuchen ein Gartenkonzept zu machen, wo ein Teich den Mittelpunkt darstellt .
Ein Teich ist viel zu schade ihn nur in eine ungenutze Ecke zu verbannen 



 
Ein Beispiel wie eine Teichplanung aussehen könnte 

Der Teich muß ja net so groß sein, wie diese Schwimmteichplanung, aber ich finde ein "Wassergarten" kann durch nix ersetzt werden.
Lieber ein Jahr noch darauf verzichten, aber dann ordentlich Planen und man hat sehr lange einen wunderschönen Garten.


----------



## BlunaCurley (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Hallo ihr beiden,

erstmal danke fürs Antworten.

Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf den Pflanzen. Ich will ne grüne Oase. Bin bekennender Grünfetishist 
Am Teich soll/darf sich alles ansiedeln. Gegenüber unseres Hauses liegt ein Bach. Der ein oder andere Frosch oder ne Libelle hatten sich auch schon zu uns verirrt. 
Ich weiss wohl dass der Teich für Goldfische zu klein ist. Eventuell soll man ein kleiner Schwarm Biotopfische rein, kleine Bitterlinge mit __ Muscheln oder __ Elritze.Erst nächstes Jahr, die Biologie soll erst reifen.

Lucy,wieso schliesst du einen Fischbesatz bei 1500-2000l aus? Bin ich bisher so falsch informiert?

@Digicat: die Hässlichkeit bezog sich mehr auf die sichtbaren Betonwände. Meine Sitzterrasse (20qm) liegt direkt rechts neben diesem Teichplatz. Durch die Begrenzung der Wände blieb bisher diese Ecke des Gartens ungenutzt.Somit würde ich gerne diesen Teil als Teichmaß/Form nehmen. Andere Ecken kommen nicht in Frage. Wir haben ne Kompost- eine Trampolin- und Grillecke. Mittig im Garten wäre recht unpassend, zumal die 3 Hunde beim Durchflitzen keine Rücksicht auf Bepflanzungen nehmen und ein von allen Seiten begehbarer Teich wäre nur ein Planschbecken. 
Definitiv ist dies mein ausgesuchter Platz. Die Teichecke soll das Highlight werden!

Ich brauche Tips zur technischen Ausführungen, also die Hardware 

Grüsse von Chris


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

also auch Biotopfische vermehren sich      die Wassertiefe muss starken Wintern trotzen..  und im Sommer wärmt sich so wenig Wasser gerne stark auf....        und bei Fischbesatz muss eine ganz andere Filterung her...


----------



## Kolja (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Hallo Chris,

herzlich Willkommen.

Ich verlaufe mich etwas in deinen Beschreibungen und den Fotos mit links, rechts, vorne und hinten. 

Könntest du in ein Foto einzeichnen, was du dir vorstellst? Vielleicht wird es dann einfacher.


----------



## BlunaCurley (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> also auch Biotopfische vermehren sich      die Wassertiefe muss starken Wintern trotzen..  und im Sommer wärmt sich so wenig Wasser gerne stark auf....        und bei Fischbesatz muss eine ganz andere Filterung her...



sobald der Nachwuchs zuviel würde, hätte Bekannte mit nem richtig grossen Waldweiher....

Wassertiefe auf 1m erhöhen, bringt das was?

Ist ein Schattenplatz

Die Filterung *seufz*, ist mir bewusst. Da kann ich wie in meinen AQ´s nicht mal schnell nen Wasserwechsel machen.

Fische sind kein muss, wäre schön, alternativ hab ich hier im Haus die Becken


----------



## BlunaCurley (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*



Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> herzlich Willkommen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Andrea,

ich habs befürchtet. HILFEEEE,hab so gar keine Ahnung von Bildbearbeitung und wie ich da was einzeichne 
Hast du nen heissen Tip für mich???

LG Chris


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

also bei den Wintern, die HIER so geherrscht haben, hatte ich schon bei 2 Metern WT Angst...    1,30 m würd ich mindestens machen....      

wenn Du keine Fische reinsetzt geht 1 meter... was sich von selber einfindet ist auch toll, __ Molche, __ Libellen, __ Frösche und __ Kröten


----------



## pyro (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Wenn Du bei 2m Wassertiefe Angst hättest was machen dann schätzungsweise 98% aller Gartenteichinhaber dieser Welt?

1m Wassertiefe ist ausreichend für eine Überwinterung. Allerdings sollte die tiefe Stelle nicht nur die Größe eines grossen Baueimers haben sondern schon eine ausreichende Fläche.


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

@ Pyro

im Winter ist unser teich auf über 50 cm zugefroren, da hatte ich schon Bedenken.. kein Eisfreihalter, Sprudelstein oder Heizer hatte Erfolg...


----------



## Kolja (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Hallo Chris,

in Fotos zeichnen kann man z.B. mit Irfan. (Bearbeiten/Zeichnen) oder du machst eine Handzeichnung.
Vielleicht kannst du es ja - wie auch immer - etwas klarer darstellen. Wenn die Teichecke direkt an der Terrasse liegt, kann das ein schönes und auch gut beachtetes Plätzchen werden.


----------



## pyro (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Lucy, wo wohnst Du denn?

Ich wohn in Bayern am östlichen Rand einer Ortschaft. Mein Teich ist dem kalten Ostwind absolut ungeschützt ausgesetzt, ich hatte hier mehrere Nächte Temperaturen um die -26 Grad...

Wie tief mein Weiher zugefrohren ist weis ich nicht. Auf 50cm etwa liegt die Pumpe die hat den Winter überstanden.

Als Durchschnittswert hört man immer mindestens 80 cm tief. Ich halte deshalb 1m für OK, 1,20 für noch besser und 1,40m eigendlich für unsere Winter für absolut bedenkenlos.
Dabei habe ich aber immer im Hinterkopf das diese tiefste Wasserstelle eine gewisse Fläche und somit Wasservolumen bietet.


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

@ Pyro 

ich wohne auf einer Klippe am Mittelrhein, ich kann von hier 30 km über den Hunsrück gucken.. ist komplett ungeschützt, hatte die letzten Winter öfter Temperaturen von minus 26 Grad...     ich hab extra mal ein Stückel mit Heisswasser aufgetaut, es waren wirklich 50 cm Eis...


----------



## BlunaCurley (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Soooo, hab mal gemalt, ich hoffe es ist zu erkennen. War schon im techn.Zeichnen in der Schule ne Niete *gg*

Postion 1, rot: um die Betonmauer zu kaschieren eine Felswand "modellieren", ne Art Trockenmauer auf dem Podest aufschichten oder die komplette Wand mit Aussenpaneelen aus Holz verkleiden. Verputzen schlecht da hinter der Mauer das Erdreich des Nachbargrundstückes ist.

Position 2: hier muss eine Stützmauer/Abschlussmauer hin.Entweder Mauern,Schalungssteine oder Gabionen.
Am liebsten wäre mir eine Trockenmauer,rustikal gestaltet. Doch hält die dem Wasserdruck stand?

Position 3 blau: wäre eine erweiterte Aufmauerung um den Teich tiefer zu bekommen,von derzeit 0,50 auf dann 0,80 m. Der Rasen kann evt. auch um 0,30 max. abgetragen werden, mehr geht nicht da Schotter-Ziegel-Sandsteine im Boden.
Aber da  keine Fische reinkommen (doch zu gross der Technikaufwand,hab die dann lieber sicher im Aqua) tendiere ich eher dazu nicht aufzumauern.

Die Teichfläche (wo jetzt Wiese ist) wäre somit  2,50 breit x 1,00 lang x 0,5-0,8m tief

Meine Fragen

1. Muss ich ein Bodenfundament betonieren oder kann ich einfach Vlies+Folie auslegen?

2. Besteht hier bei der vorderen Mauer dann im Winter Bruchgefahr bei Frost durch Auffrieren?

3. Wie gestalte ich die vordere Mauer am sichersten? Mauersteine oder Schalungssteine mit Beton ausgiesen.Püühh,wie schon zu  Anfang erwähnt: der Garten ist nur über Hinterhaus zu erreichen über Treppen.Beton,Eisen für Schalung schleppen ist ein riesen Aufwand,zumal ich keinen Mischer hab u.den da auch gar nicht hinbringen kann. Wie rechts u. links verankern, damit die nicht nach vorne wegbricht?
Hätte vor dem Teich bis zum Weg noch gut 0,7m Platz.Würde das ausreichen für eine Trockensteinmauer und wie bekomme ich die "eingebunden"?

Hab schon die Bilder im Kopf wie dieses Fleckchen mal aussehen wird, aber mir fehlt der Anfangsschubs in Sachen Beginn,hauptsächlich Statik-Wasserdruck.

Brauch hier echt eure Erfahrungswerte. 

Dankeschööööön 

Chris


----------



## mitch (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Hallo Chris,

warum nur so klein - mach doch bis vorne (2,5 x 2,5 m ) 

 

eine stabile Mauer sollte es vorne schon sein (betonschalsteine // doppelreihig hochgestellte Rasenkanten ausgefüllt mit Beton und Estrichmatten) , die sich ja noch als Trockenmauer tarnen lassen kann.

Ne andere Möglichkeit wäre es große Pflanzringe zu nehmen und damit ne Mauer aufzubauen die kann man ja wieder bepflanzen


du musst uns erst mal sagen ob du den ganzen Platz oder nur einen Teil zum Teich verwandeln willst 


2,5 x 2,5 x 1,0 m = 6,25m³  hört sich für mich besser an als nur ca.1500-2000l 
und du willst ja ned schon nächstes Jahr dann wieder das Bauen anfangen


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Hey Chris,

herzlich Willkommen 

Wie ich sehe tendierst Du in Richtung Hochteich.
Mach den Teich so groß wie möglich ... Du wirst Dich sonst nächstes Jahr ärgern ... wobei ich eines nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Du möchtest einen Teich mit vielen Pflanzen, Fröschen etc.
Bei einem Hochteich wird sich kaum ein Frosch in den Teich verirren ... hast Du mal daran gedacht?!


Mandy


----------



## BlunaCurley (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Hallo und danke fürs Willkommen

erstmal wollt ich zitieren, aber das klappt nicht so recht mit den Buttons und markieren.....

da es ein reiner Pflanzenteich wird, reicht mir der von mir abgeteilte Platz aus, also nicht bis ganz vorne. Den Platz vorne brauch ich zu kaschieren der Teichmauer. Fische wären toll gewesen, aber da ich im Haus schon Aquarien hab (u.a. Meerwasser) scheue ich einfach den Mehraufwand um klares Wasser für die Fischis zu bekommen. In Zeiten steigender Strompreise will ich nicht noch einiges an KWH im Garten verbraten für Filter. 

Würde ich tatsächlich die Betonmauer bis nach vorne gehen lassen, bliebe wohl nur ne Holzverkleidung. Weil noch mehr sichtbaren Beton im Garten kann ich nicht ertragen. Die Idee mit den grossen Pflanzsteinen hatte ich auch schon, aber müssen die nicht Terassenförmig angeordnet werden??? Damit fällt doch automatisch der Teich wieder nach "hinten". Dann doch lieber ne Trockenmauer vor die Mauer.
Den Betonweg vorm Teich muss freibleiben, ist ein Durchgangsweg. 
Somit bleib ich bei der Teichgrösse.

Ein Hochteich muss es sein wegen der Hunde u.mangels Möglichkeit dort tief graben zu können, leider....entfallen somit auch die seichten Stellen und richtige Uferzonen für die Fröschlein.
Eine andere Stelle für den Teich gibt es nicht. Unter unserem Garten ist ein Steinbruch. In den 30-igern wurde in unserer Gegend Bauland "weggesprengt" und die Häuser darauf gebaut. Die Gärten liegen alle hoch hinter den Häusern u. an den meisten Stellen kommste kaum 50cm tief in die Erde. Zu meinem Pech wurde genau diese Teichecke nochmals mit alten Ziegelsteinen u. Schotter aufgefüllt. Der Aufwand das abzutragen ist mir einfach to much.

Also mein eigentliches Problem, bei dem ich keine Lösung weiss ist: WIE bekomme ich eine ausreichend stabile Mauer (die später nicht als Betonmauer zu erkennen sein soll) in die Lücke zwischen rechter+linker Mauer, bzw. wie veranker ich die, ohne dass sie mir durch die Wasserlast nach vorne wieder wegbricht?

Liebe Grüsse Chris

Also quasi wirds ein grösseres "Tretbecken" nur mit Pflanzen


----------



## katja (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

den wunsch, nicht auf eine betonwand schauen zu müssen kann ich nachvollziehen.

aber es gibt doch im baumarkt ganz tolle verblendersteine. ob rustikal oder moderner, schau dich da mal um. so auf alt getrimmte klinker würden doch sicher schön in das verwunschene eck passen 

zur statik


----------



## Kolja (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Hallo Chris,

eine Zeichnung .

Da musst du ja auf kleinem Raum, eine ganze Menge mauern und es darf nicht nach Mauer aussehen. Hilfe .



> Der Rasen kann evt. auch um 0,30 max. abgetragen werden


Das würde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Denn wenn du einfach Folie darüber legst, wird das Gras und der Mutterboden irgendwann zusammensacken. Ich würde bis zum Schotter graben, dann mit Sand ausgleichen, Vlies und Folie drüber.
Wenn du gegraben hast, kannst du neu messen, welche Tiefe du erreicht hast, evtl. ersparst du dir ja schon Position 3 auf der linken Seite.
Außerdem ist dann klarer, wie hoch die vordere Mauer (2) sein muss. Mit der richtigen Höhe kann man evtl. besser eine Materialentscheidung für eine schmale Mauer treffen.


----------



## BlunaCurley (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Hallo zurück 

danke,die Idee mit den Verblender ist gar net mal soooo schlecht (behalt ich mal in Hinterkopf).Nur dürfen die halt nicht auffrieren,sonst fallen die ab....

Örgs....war nochmal heute im Garten mit Spaten.Also die 30cm Mutterboden stimmen so auch wieder nicht. Nach mehreren Probegrabungen an versch. Stellen auf diesem kleinen Stück kommt Schotter und richtige Sandsteinbrocken je nach Lage schon ab 10cm - 40 cm zum Vorschein.Was genau mich darunter erwartet weiss ich also auch nicht. Für die Sandsteine hätte ich gute Verwendung als Randdeko, den Schutt könnte ich eigentlich als Füllmaterial verwenden um verschiedene Ebenen zu schaffen. 

Hab dabei dann auch unseren Nachbarn getroffen, Handwerker mit Schlosserei. Aufgrund seiner Erfahrungen im Gabionenbau scheidet diese Möglichkeit der recht/links Befestigung eher aus.

Sein Tipp: grosse L-Steine/Winkelstützsteine. Da hab ich mal gegoogelt. Könnt ich einbuddeln, mit dem Schotter verdichten u. somit beschweren. Nur sind die Teile in der Höhe 80cm,Breite 100cm sackschwer-über 300kg! Bräuchte 2,5 davon a ca. 90.-€ und einen halbieren ist nicht.

Ich seh schon, ist nicht so einfach wie Mutti sich das dachte. Also erstmal nach Ausschlussverfahren was NICHT geht.

Ich bleib dran, recheriere weiter und vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch die ultimative Lösung :beten

ich seh mich schon auf ne Baumarktteichschale zusteuern....

Grüsse Chris


----------



## mitch (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Hallo Chris,

wie hoch ist eigentlich die linke kleine Mauer ?






mach uns doch mal eine kleine Maßskizze, einfach auf Papier und dann mit dem Foto abknipsen, ich denke so können wir dann besser den Kopf zum :smoki bringen


----------



## BlunaCurley (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Hey Mitch,

die ist 50 cm hoch.

Hab nochmal gezeichnet *hüstel*

so soll nur die Form meiner gerade gedachten Lösung rübergebracht werden.

Hab´s so ähnlich hier im Forum gesehen als komplett gemauerten grosser Hochteich aus Schalungssteinen, mit Natursteinplatten verkleidet.Seeehr schick!

Könnte das klappen die Schal-oder Mauersteine in einer leichten Rundung anzuordnen und in die Begrenzungsmauern somit einlaufen zu lassen, damit da nix nach vorne weghaut??? Somit Becken eher vorne oval statt Rechteck.
Mach mir grad nen Kopf wieviel Flüssigbeton ich anrühren muss für die Mauer bei Schalungssteinen. Mit Rundung gut 3m lang und 50 cm hoch. Nix Mischer,Säcke schleppen und Handrührgerät.

Hab was gelesen bezüglich Betonfundament für die Steine bis frostfreie Tiefe 0,80cm Boden ausheben. Ist das so richtig? Glaub so tief komme ich da nicht. Hab jetzt schon Bandscheibenknirschen vom drankdenken.

 *mitrauch*


----------



## mitch (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hässliches Garteneck soll ein Teich werden*

Hallo Chris,

leichter ist es die Mauer gerade zu machen als im Bogen, ein paar Löcher in die Seite gebohrt, Baustahl mit rein betoniert - ich denke das hält - die Mauer ist ja nur 50cm hoch

das Material grob geschätzt ca.

*10 oder 15 x 17,5-er Schalungsstein Beton (*17,5 x 49,7 x 24,9   B x L x H, ca. 23kg)
*10 oder 15 x Sack Fertigestrich 40kg *
*5m  Baustahl (*Stabstahl 8 mm*)*

wenn du etwas nach unten gräbst 15 Seine = 75cm, ansonsten 10 Steine + Fudament

so schlimm ist das doch gar ned

jetzt hast du mal so eine ganz grobe Materialzusammenstellung, was meinen die anderen dazu


----------

